# soythane sprayfoam kits



## rmcfall (Jul 11, 2008)

I noticed this product as well, and it appears to cost a little less than others. Did you try it out?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I know, or I should say, that almost all of the Roofers who post Here know the Owner/Inventor of that product and a few have stepped up their businesses with it using the SprayMax FastKick gun.

It works just as advertised and is simple to use.

The mans name is Tom and if you want, I will see if he could come over and answer your questions for you ersonally.

Ed


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I would definitely recommend these kits.The guy that invented the soythane has been in the foam industry for more than 40 yrs.You can see more info at www.Soythane.com


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

best system on the market,visit his website


----------

